
Tesla Model Y rival Ford Mustang Mach-E gets its first early review - evo_9
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-y-rival-ford-mustang-mach-e-first-early-review/
======
K0SM0S
> Ford’s move toward electric vehicles was complimented by Tesla CEO Elon
> Musk, who has always noted that his company’s competition does not lie
> within other EVs, but within carmakers who refuse to adapt to the electric
> revolution.

This has become my mantra for many domains, and I'm glad we're still on a true
"do no evil" stance by Musk. Something tells me he just won't fall for the
corporate greed that killed the Google (or should I say Larry-Sergei) spirit
and so many others forever. Ford, for instance, that man's autobiography was a
rare treat to read (fun fact: socialistic ideas inside, lol, if you can
believe that, which you should because he framed it in private ownership, no
State/gov shenanigans, and tripled his own employees wage in a decade).

I, for one, rejoice that Ford (and hopefully many others) move in the right
direction.

Now, if we could talk about charging standards and the infrastructure thereof,
worldwide... Need we literally reivent the _power outlet_?? Can states/govs
actually do their work and enforce decent (compatible, safe, neutral)
standards once in a while?

------
gok
Blog spam of [https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/ford/mustang-
mach-...](https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/ford/mustang-mach-e-suv/)

